# Lettering, or magnets? Placement?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I've debated awhile and read quite a bit about it. Lettering your trucks seems to be one of the best ways to advertise. Now since I use the trucks in the summer for Farm work and as a general vehicle, I'd rather not deal with people calling me cause they randomly saw me in the summer. Do any of you guys just use big magnets that you can put on the door? 

I can deal with just stickering the door or something year round also, depending on the price of a big magnet. Does anyone letter their tailgate/bumper also?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like to letter the door or maybe just the rear windows - if your truck is a cc cab/ ext cab. Magnets always look tacky to me.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with magnets. I'll go for lettering when I get a new truck in the spring but I grabbed two of these from Vistaprint for $10 each.

17.3"x11.25"



scott3430;1561452 said:


> I like to letter the door or maybe just the rear windows - if your truck is a cc cab/ ext cab.


I do agree with doing the back windows if you have them.


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Some guys like the magnets, for us they just get too weathered. All lettering on everything, trailers, trucks....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Couple of problems I had with magnets- No matter how much you clean under them they dull the paint underneath, If your truck is a dark color the paint can form tiny bubbles,people can pull them off.The wind can pull them off when they start getting old.Now for chick magnets ,that's a story for another day.....


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Booo magnets... I've found them to look cheap and often just a tiny bit cockeyed after application. I spend the extra and letter the trucks. If you're on a budget, magnets will get you by, but try and make sure you color match the back ground as best you can to your truck.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

leigh;1561631 said:


> Couple of problems I had with magnets- No matter how much you clean under them they dull the paint underneath, If your truck is a dark color the paint can form tiny bubbles,people can pull them off.The wind can pull them off when they start getting old.Now for chick magnets ,that's a story for another day.....


If you are looking for a chick magnet ...Might I humbly suggest you need to have a picture of me on the side of your truck. Satisfaction guaranteed or double your money back !!!!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

thelettuceman;1561674 said:


> If you are looking for a chick magnet ...Might I humbly suggest you need to have a picture of me on the side of your truck. Satisfaction guaranteed or double your money back !!!!


I think a picture of a guy with a head of lettuce on his shoulders may only attract whiny vegetarians.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

thelettuceman;1561674 said:


> If you are looking for a chick magnet ...Might I humbly suggest you need to have a picture of me on the side of your truck. Satisfaction guaranteed or double your money back !!!!


Your last comment sounds just like a buddy of mine if he hears a woman talking about trying to have a baby the tells them that he can guarantee them a baby or they get a yrs free stud service no one that I know of has taken him up on that offer


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

For us we've been in business for over 20 years... Starting out with big flashy lettering with fully lettered trailers and all. Now that we are established... All we have on our trucks is lettering on the ext cab windows. 

It looks really clean, and small. I even have it on my personal vehicle. Being on the rear passenger windows is nice...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rookie question here so don't beat me up too bad:

Doesn't the lettering get ripped/torn off when you roll the windows up and down? I've been thinking of doing the back passenger windows but was worried the letters would peel off.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

magnets are now illlegal in some states now letter the truck i have mine painted on


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

peteo1;1562240 said:


> Rookie question here so don't beat me up too bad:
> 
> Doesn't the lettering get ripped/torn off when you roll the windows up and down? I've been thinking of doing the back passenger windows but was worried the letters would peel off.


:laughing: haha..... These aren't toys R Us Stickers... Its actual vinyl.. I have had it on a few trucks' windows for over 5 years looks fine... We roll the windows down in the summer everyday.. Looks fine, Take it through the car wash, snow storms etc.. No problems.. Guess it comes down to the quality of install.. The same company does our trailers and everything... Never had a problem.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

BigBoyPlowin;1562277 said:


> :laughing: haha..... These aren't toys R Us Stickers... Its actual vinyl.. I have had it on a few trucks' windows for over 5 years looks fine... We roll the windows down in the summer everyday.. Looks fine, Take it through the car wash, snow storms etc.. No problems.. Guess it comes down to the quality of install.. The same company does our trailers and everything... Never had a problem.


Thanks, I figured I'd get laughed at for that one! Hahahaha


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I wasn't thinking those magnets that are individual letters or numbers, but one big magnet say (guessing on size here) 24" x 24" something like that. No idea where I can find them though.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

beanz27;1563288 said:


> I wasn't thinking those magnets that are individual letters or numbers, but one big magnet say (guessing on size here) 24" x 24" something like that. No idea where I can find them though.


24"x24" = $47 each

http://www.signazon.com/car-magnets/large-vehicle-magnets/


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you. Now I'll go measure and see exactly what size I want.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

beanz27;1563304 said:


> Thank you. Now I'll go measure and see exactly what size I want.


Make sure your doors are regular steel.If not the regular magnets won't hold.You'll have to have the sign company use special magnets that will stick to plastic,fiberglass,stainless steel etc.May cost more.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Most of the truck lettering places will do a professional magnet for you if you ask. I prefer the vinyl lettering right on the door. I don't care when they phone spring, summer, fall, winter. I'll quote them.
The thing most people don't get about advertising is that the customer doesn't always read your ad and call you instantly. They call you when they are thinking of the service, remember something about your ad and need to know where to find it again. Consistency counts more than timing.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

KBTConst;1561808 said:


> Your last comment sounds just like a buddy of mine if he hears a woman talking about trying to have a baby the tells them that he can guarantee them a baby or they get a yrs free stud service no one that I know of has taken him up on that offer


This is what happens when you try to hi-jack a thread !!!!


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Just remember if you go the more permanent route with the lettering you are 24/7 representing the company. no road rage allowed. I have a talk with the guys about the importance of representing the company at all times. 

My votes with the more permanent lettering. Looks pro, more diverse. I would recommend something on the tailgate as well


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I myself prefer paint. I've never liked magnets on my paint and after having vinyl lettering on my current daily driver (white) I have the typical fading underneath.  The lettering will eventually need to be replaced and you will have either fading or more gloss under the protected lettered areas which will stick out afterwards.

That being said, I am currently incorporating a different strategy since I have a different summer line of work. I'm having my truck painted a custom two-tone with all the lettering and text on the bed and tailgate. I bought a parts truck and will have the bed from that truck painted exactly like the first with the exception of my company name and lettering. In the spring, after the possibility of snow is gone, I will put the bed on with my summer line (Cool Toys) and then in the fall after people stop riding their PWC, I will switch the beds with my winter business (Ice Angels). This way, I get the professional look of permanence that people want to see.

Magnets just give the impression of a temporary person. Vinyl lettering is becoming similar but painting indicates that I am here to stay...which I am.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

LuckyPlower;1564402 said:


> Just remember if you go the more permanent route with the lettering you are 24/7 representing the company.* no road rage allowed. * I have a talk with the guys about the importance of representing the company at all times.
> 
> My votes with the more permanent lettering. Looks pro, more diverse. I would recommend something on the tailgate as well


Roll The window down and i'm Incognito! 
Even on my personal truck i have the same lettering But just ALOT smaller in the same location Only way i can explain it is that its about the same size as half a piece of paper on my personal truck. Only because we use it in the winter. Even then i have found myself honking at People/ customers... Nothings worse than getting that call to your cell phone saying. "One of YOUR WORKERS just honked at me..." I'm sorry but I...I mean he had somewhere to go!

Best thing to do is get Lettering on the Dump Box If its a Dump Truck and On the Windows if its a Pickup truck. Only once have i put it on the actual door.. Better resale value!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well my issue with permanent lettering/painting is the fact that I have two seperate business. I have a hay business in the summer, and will hopefully have the snow business in the winter. I don't get road rage for the most part so I'm not concerned about representing the company whenever I drive, but more of being bothered with idiots asking stupid things in the summer.


----------

